# Did You Guys Get Jamal?



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I jus saw Starbury on TV talking about how great of a fit he is / will be...Not sure if that means they got him or if itz still speculation.....


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Must be speculation, unless I've missed something in the past few hours.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Must be speculation, unless I've missed something in the past few hours.



yea i've been checking right and left with everything going on also...i just thought that since i am from NY (not a Knicks fan though) that i may get that first inside scoop...


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

no jamal yet, expect july 14-20 if anything


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we better get him FAST,cause Manu is going to resign with the Spurs,so Denver will be shopping and they are under the cap


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

There is news out there the Knicks are realy close to acquiring Jamal Crawford. We would have to take back the contracts of Eddie Robinson and Jerome Williams, but to get rid of Shandon Anderson's contract and his stupid *** I would do it. Another thing to look at is the the Knicks will still have both of the exemptions (MLE LLE) and still have Kurt Thomas. I say while IT is out on the west coast (if he does get J. Crawford) and see what 
Erick Dampier is up to. I'd rather pursue him than resign Vin Baker.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

I just heard on WFAN that it looks like it is going to happen.

Not sure how it solves the Knicks deficiencies, however.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

cant happen until the 15th anyway, since were discussing a sign and trade. and i really dont see why were going after Jamal, hes a good player, but we dont NEED him, we need a center, BAD. Considering crawfords gonna come off the bench, DerMarr could of filled that role just as well....sorta


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Getting J. Crawford helps the Knicks by putting someone else on the floor besides Marbury who can create their own shot. He is a player who is in love with the 3 point shot, but can definitely put the ball on the floor and take it to the hole which is something the Knicks do not have outside of Marbury. I also like this because we can still get in the mix regarding Erick Dampier. Whether thru a sign and trade or IT being so smooth, he can talk Dampier into accepting the MLE :laugh: we can still get him. We still have KT as a bargaining chip. Yeah, we know that's not going to happen, but if we can get Dampier along with Crawford, that will put the Knicks right to the forefront with the elite teams in the East. There's alot of wishful thinking in this post right here, but good things can still happen...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Penny,there is no way Crawford will sign to come off the bench in NY..No way...Plus,do you really think H20 will be 100%??

Face it we have the highest paid 6th man in the league....

Are you and i the only ones who feel Demarr is worth a shot at the 2???

What he cant do is play the 3..Too skinny


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

WARNING: pipe dream

since KT wont be traded and jamal would be started, maybe a package of Houston K thomas and another contract plus a first and about 5 mill for shaq...makes sense for knicks but no way it makes sense for the lakers.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks summer league starts tomorrow. If the Knicks are thinking that Demarr can play the 2 we shall see tomorrow. He is playing for a meal ticket LLE I think, so he really has to show what he can do. He also has to show that he is a better player than Trevor Ariza, being the more or less play the smae positions. Time will tell.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Can you believe that Frank Williams is injured already???Bad ankle...I really hope Demar and Sweetney kick some butt...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

truth, when you say Dermarr deserves a chance do you mean on the roster or as the starter? No way do I want to start Dermarr, but he can have every one of Shandon's minutes. From what I've read Dermarr likes NY and wants to play for IT, he feels IT gave him a chance that other GMS didn't. But... will he want to be behind Houston, Crawford, and possibly Penny? He might prefer to sign with someone "thinner" at that spot (no pun intended).


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I just want him to have a chance to show what he does or doesnt have..It boggeled my mind that Lenny played ShanDone last year....

I have come to the conclusion that we arent going to get JC,especially since the latest rumor involves Shandone..So,who plays the 2??

H20 ,if hes healthy, and Penny when hes not playing the 3...That leaves quality minutes for someone,and I just want DJ to get a shot..

I think he has big upside


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

In that scenario I'm with ya, the thing there are just so many roster spots. It may come down to him or Ariza, or Barrett who they seem to like.


----------

